# MyLink USB Issues



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

PNY sticks are notorious for not working in automotive audio systems. All flash drives are not created equal. Some have firmware on them to mimic a hard drive and car systems usually don't like that. Best practice is to do a hard format on a flash drive before you load it up with music. I also run a drive wipe with CCleaner to make sure there is no malware or firmware on the drive to interfere with the car system. Flash drives can have all sorts of stuff in the root. I have had the best luck with SanDisk Crusers. I have nearly a dozen of them and they all work fine in my car. Also, check your OM to see if the system supports USB 3.0. It should be backwards compatible, but look to see if there is a prohibition against USB 3.0. There used to be a 10,000 track limit on the older Cruze models. Again, a check with your OM should list that limitation if there is one. I can't imagine trying to sift through that many songs while driving, but I guess you could get that many on a 128Gb drive. I have about 5,000 tracks on my PC and they take up only 20Gb.


----------

